# B-Vent Nat Gas Fireplace venting



## Monezmod (Aug 10, 2009)

Installing a nat gas fireplace that requires 6" b-vent.  Will have the vent piping exposed to achieve a modern/industrial look and want a better looking finish than I think standard b-vent will provide.  A picture of the inspiration for the fireplace is attached.  A couple of different options come to mind.

1) Use Simpson DVL double wall stove pipe instead of b-vent.  Are there any pitfalls to using DVL instead of b-vent?  The installation manual seems to be very rigid about using b-vent.

2) use a decorative liner to surround the b-vent.  Are there any manufacturers of such a product or suggestions on how to achieve this look?  

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## jtp10181 (Aug 11, 2009)

Why not put in  direct vent fireplace and pop it out the back wall?

If you need to use the B-Vent fireplace, yes you must use type B venting. It is the only venting approved for the fireplace. Any other venting will have unknown results, it may work fine, or you may die from CO poisoning, or it might overheat and start the house on fire... The manual may even specify a brand of venting to be used, but most likely just "Type B".

As the other posted suggested, just clean the pipe up to get all the oil and stickers off it, and paint it whatever color you want. I suggest a hi-temp paint, like stove bright. Or you could get custom color header/brake caliper paint from an automotive store.ed


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Sep 6, 2009)

you can use any non combustible material like 8" single wall stove pipe as an interior chaise, just need to clear it with your building inspector


----------

